# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Υδραυλική πρέσα

## ts0gl1s

Γεια σας κατασκευάζω μαζί με τον πατέρα μου μια υδραυλική πρέσα για να σκίζουμε κούτσουρα και έχουμε ένα τριφασικό μοτέρ για την αντλία λαδιού θα ήθελα να μάθω τι χιάζετε για να οδηγήσω το μοτέρ δηλαδή ρελε μπουτον θερμικά και τέτοια επίσης έχω ένα κουτί με μπουτον δυο μπουτον για το ανέβασμα και το κατέβασμα της πρέσας πως θα  το συνδέσω για να ανεβάζω και θα κατεβάζω το εμβολο
Ευχαριστώ πολλή για τις απαντήσεις σας εκ των προτέρων

----------


## nikolaras

Ακριβό χόμπυ τα υδραυλικά.....
Αυτόματο θέλεις να το κάνεις, που είναι ακριβό, ή χειροκίνητο που θα χρειαστείς μόνο ένα χειριστήριο...
Διάβασε και εδώ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...F4%E9%EA%EF%E9

----------


## ts0gl1s

Ακριβό άμα δεν ξέρεις να ψωνίζεις όλα τα υλικά με μπράτσο από φορτωτή μεγέθους  ενός μέτρου 120 ευρο θα ανεβάσω φωτο όταν το τελειώσω

----------


## nikolaras

Aκριβά το πλήρωσες..... Εγώ τα ξύλωσα από πεταμένο JCB

----------


## ts0gl1s

Δεν με καταλαβες μεσα στην τιμη είναι και το μοτερ(5hp) αλλα και το δοχιο λαδιου και το μπρατσο

----------


## nikolaras

Πόσες στροφές είναι το μοτερ; Συνήθως οι αντλίες είναι στις 1500.
Μη κάνεις το λάθος και αγοράσεις ηλεκτρομαγνήτες από φορτηγό, γιατί δεν έχουν επιστροφή στη μπουκάλα.(δουλεύει με τη βαρύτητα).

----------


## mihalas2

ο χειρισμος ειναι με ηκεκτροβαλβιδες η υδραυλικο χειριστηριο?

τι τονους ζητας?

και τι εμβολο εχεις

----------


## -nikos-

> Γεια σας κατασκευάζω μαζί με τον πατέρα μου μια υδραυλική πρέσα για να σκίζουμε κούτσουρα και έχουμε ένα τριφασικό μοτέρ για την αντλία λαδιού θα ήθελα να μάθω τι χιάζετε για να οδηγήσω το μοτέρ δηλαδή ρελε μπουτον θερμικά και τέτοια επίσης έχω ένα κουτί με μπουτον δυο μπουτον για το ανέβασμα και το κατέβασμα της πρέσας πως θα το συνδέσω για να ανεβάζω και θα κατεβάζω το εμβολο
> Ευχαριστώ πολλή για τις απαντήσεις σας εκ των προτέρων



μην το ψαχνεις σε αυτη την κατευθηνση....
εχω φτιαξει με ενα φιλο μου 3 τετοια.
αυτο που χρειαζεσε ειναι = 
=μπουκαλα διπλης ενεργειας - μοτερ+αντλια λαδιου+δοχειο λαδιου - μαρκουτσια -
και ΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΛΑΔΙΟΥ.

το μοτερ δουλευει συνεχεια και το χειριστηριο εναλασει την ανοδο με την καθοδο και οταν δεν εχει 
εντολη τα λαδια πανε επιστρεφωμενα,,,,καθως και επιστρεφωμενα πανε οταν το εμβολο ειναι 
στο κατω νεκρο σειμιο η στο ανω νεκρο σειμιο.

εφωσον εχεις τα υπολυπα παρε ενα διακοπτη για το μοτερ και ενα χειριστηριο για την μπουκαλα

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Πες μας τι διάμετρο έχει εσωτερικά η μπουκάλα. Τι δύναμη θέλεις να έχει. Από την στιγμή που έχεις το μοτέρ, θα πρέπει να υπολογίσουμε την αντλία υδραυλικού με βάση τα στοιχεία αυτά.
Σαφώς γίνεται με μπουτόν η οδήγηση μέσω υδραυλικής ηλεκτροβαλβίδας τριών θέσεων με δύο πηνία (NPG6 ή παρόμοια). Αν θέλεις σου λέω και από που να πάρεις τα υλικά σε καλές τιμές.

----------


## mihalas2

> μην το ψαχνεις σε αυτη την κατευθηνση....
> εχω φτιαξει με ενα φιλο μου 3 τετοια.
> αυτο που χρειαζεσε ειναι = 
> =μπουκαλα διπλης ενεργειας - μοτερ+αντλια λαδιου+δοχειο λαδιου - μαρκουτσια -
> και ΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΛΑΔΙΟΥ.
> 
> το μοτερ δουλευει συνεχεια και το χειριστηριο εναλασει την ανοδο με την καθοδο και οταν δεν εχει 
> εντολη τα λαδια πανε επιστρεφωμενα,,,,καθως και επιστρεφωμενα πανε οταν το εμβολο ειναι 
> στο κατω νεκρο σειμιο η στο ανω νεκρο σειμιο.
> ...




νικο γεια σου
για να λεει οτι εχει μπουτον ,
προφανως φοραει καποια ηλεκτροβαλβιδα ,ng6.(δυσκολο για ng10)
αλλα πρεπει να μας πει τι ειναι η βαλβιδα  πχ ( ελ ροης,  κλειστα κεντρα ,α  β  τανκ ) για να του πουμε το κυκλωμα ,βασει αυτων που εχει.
αν χρειαζεται να μαθει (πληροφοριακα) για ταχυτητα και τοναζ πρεπει να μας δωσει στοιχεια απο 

ΗΡ  μοτερ,  cc  αντλιας,  διαστασεις εμβολου και βακτρου και διαδρομη.

οπως πολυ σωστα ειπε και ο πετρος

----------


## xrhstosmp

καλα ολα αυτα,ομως πρεπει να σκεφτεις και τις διαταξεις ασφαλειας που πρεπει να εχει αυτη η επικυνδυνη κατασκευη. διαταξη κρατησης εκτακτου αναγκης π.χ. ή και ο χειρισμος να γινεται απο δυο μπουτον δεξια και αριστερα του χειριστη ωστε να μην εχει καποιο χερι εντος της πρεσας π.χ. για μενα πρεπει να δεις μια "ετοιμη" κατασκευη που να εχει περασει τα στανταρντς και να την "αντιγραψεις".

----------


## -nikos-

> καλα ολα αυτα,ομως πρεπει να σκεφτεις και τις διαταξεις ασφαλειας που πρεπει να εχει αυτη η επικυνδυνη κατασκευη. διαταξη κρατησης εκτακτου αναγκης π.χ. ή και ο χειρισμος να γινεται απο δυο μπουτον δεξια και αριστερα του χειριστη ωστε να μην εχει καποιο χερι εντος της πρεσας π.χ. για μενα πρεπει να δεις μια "ετοιμη" κατασκευη που να εχει περασει τα στανταρντς και να την "αντιγραψεις".



σωστο 
βασικα στο θεμα ασφαλεια εχει να κανει το μεγεθος της αντλιας που 
ειναι στενα συνδεδεμενο με την ταχυτητα του εμβολου και κατα ποσο αυτη ειναι επικινδηνη.
κατα τα αλλα και μια ''αργη'' αντλια θα κανει την δουλεια.

----------


## mihalas2

συνηθως αυτα δουλευουν ως εξης 

οσο πατας το μπουτον της καθοδου κατεβαινει, αν το  αφησεις σταματαει,και περιμενει. 
μετα απο  2 δευτερα (αν δεν παρει νεα εντολη καθοδου ) ανεβαινει αυτοματα ,κτυπαει ενα τερματικο και σταματαει επανω 
περιμενοντας νεα εντολη.

αλλα στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις εχουν πεταλιερα.

----------


## lepouras

το παλικάρι μάλλον αυτό θέλει να φτιάξει
πρεσσα ξυλα.jpg

----------


## mihalas2

γιαννη 

αυτο ειναι με χειριστηριο.
 το παληκαρι ειπε για μπουτον .
οποτε η βαλβιδα ειναι ηλεκτρικη .
 για αυτο μας ζηταει το κυκλωμα.
 αλλα πρεπει να μας πει τι σχηματικο εχει η βαλβιδα.

----------


## chip

πόσους τόνους πρέπει να είναι η πρέσα για να σκίσει τα ξύλα?

----------


## mihalas2

αναλογα το κουτσουρο 

ενα εμβολο φ80 μπορει να δωσει εως και 10 τονους

αναλογως της σχεσης   αντλιας και κινητηρα

----------


## -nikos-

> πόσους τόνους πρέπει να είναι η πρέσα για να σκίσει τα ξύλα?



ποσους τονους δυναμη πρεπει να εχει η μπουκαλα ενωης,,
επειδη ειναι διπλης ενεργειας θα ειναι πιο ογκωδης και να ειναι τουλαχιστον 
10τονων.

----------


## mihalas2

νικο 
η διπλης ενεργειας απο την μονης ενεργειας δεν εχουν καμια διαφορα στο μεγεθος

----------


## -nikos-

> νικο 
> η διπλης ενεργειας απο την μονης ενεργειας δεν εχουν καμια διαφορα στο μεγεθος



η 10τονων διπλης και η 10 τονων μονης δεν εχουν καμια διαφωρα ??

----------


## mihalas2

μα καμια.

----------


## -nikos-

> μην το ψαχνεις σε αυτη την κατευθηνση....
> εχω φτιαξει με ενα φιλο μου 3 τετοια.
> αυτο που χρειαζεσε ειναι = 
> =μπουκαλα διπλης ενεργειας - μοτερ+αντλια λαδιου+δοχειο λαδιου - μαρκουτσια -
> και ΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΛΑΔΙΟΥ.
> 
> το μοτερ δουλευει συνεχεια και το χειριστηριο εναλασει την ανοδο με την καθοδο και οταν δεν εχει 
> εντολη τα λαδια πανε επιστρεφωμενα,,,,καθως και επιστρεφωμενα πανε οταν το εμβολο ειναι 
> στο κατω νεκρο σειμιο η στο ανω νεκρο σειμιο.
> ...



κατα την γνωμη μου αυτη η κατασκευη που εδιξε ο λεπουρας =ΠΡΕΣΣΑ~1.JPG
ειναι η πιο αποδωτικη και η πιο ευκολη και αναλογα τα χρηματα που 
θελεις να δωσεις για το χειριστιριο θα σου κανουν την εργασια αποδοτικοτερη
γιατι υπαρχει χειριστιριο με = 2 λεβιεδες χωρις ριθμηση ρωης[ενα για καθε εντολη]
με 2 λεβιεδες με ριθμηση ρωης [πιο ακριβο αλλα μπορεις να ριθμησεις την ταχυτητα του εμβολου με μια βιδουλα]
με ενα λεβιε δυο εντολων [πανω-κατω] και με ριθμηση ρωης [ακριβοτερο απο τα αλλα,,,το πιο αποδωτικο σε ταχυτητα ομως]
εμεις αυτα που εχουμε φτιαξει τα εχουμε κανει με μεγαλητερο παγκο για να ακουμπας περισωτερα κουτσουρα οταν σκιζεις το ενα,,,,,πιο ξεκουραστο για να το δουλευεις μονος.

----------


## mihalas2

αν σπρωχνουν  πιστονι και οι δυο δεν εχουν καμια διαφορα 

αν η μονης σπρωχνει βακτρο θα ειναι χοντρυτερο το βακτρο

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Κύλινδρος μονής ενεργείας δύσκολο να είναι. Πως θα κάνει επαναφορά? Με ελατήριο? Χλωμό. 
Πάντως ένας κύλινδρος με εσωτερική διάμετρο Φ80 και με πίεση αντλίας ελαίου 200bar, ασκεί δύναμη 10 τόννων και κάτι ψιλά. Είναι αρκετό νομίζω.
Με 5 ίππους μοτέρ μορεί να βάλει μία αντλία 7cc/rev (κυβικά εκατοστά ανά περιστροφή) οπότε θα πάρει γύρω στα 10 λίτρα το λεπτό στις 1450 στροφές. Με 200bar πίεση, αρκεί η ισχύς των 5 ίππων. Η δε ταχύτητα του βάκτρου θα είναι περίπου 3,5 εκατοστά το δευτερόλεπτο.

----------


## mihalas2

> Κύλινδρος μονής ενεργείας δύσκολο να είναι. Πως θα κάνει επαναφορά? Με ελατήριο? Χλωμό. 
> Πάντως ένας κύλινδρος με εσωτερική διάμετρο Φ80 και με πίεση αντλίας ελαίου 200bar, ασκεί δύναμη 10 τόννων και κάτι ψιλά. Είναι αρκετό νομίζω.
> Με 5 ίππους μοτέρ μορεί να βάλει μία αντλία 7cc/rev (κυβικά εκατοστά ανά περιστροφή) οπότε θα πάρει γύρω στα 10 λίτρα το λεπτό στις 1450 στροφές. Με 200bar πίεση, αρκεί η ισχύς των 5 ίππων. Η δε ταχύτητα του βάκτρου θα είναι περίπου 3,5 εκατοστά το δευτερόλεπτο.



η βιοφιαλ εισαι? :Smile:

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> η βιοφιαλ εισαι?



Οχι, αλλά όλη μέρα είμαι μέσα στα υδραυλικά, τους αυτοματισμούς και τα πνευματικά.
Που θυμήθηκες της Βιοφιάλ?? :Biggrin:

----------


## mihalas2

και εγω μια απο τα ιδια και χειροτερα.
οσο για τη  βιοφιαλ,

συνεργαζομαστε παλια ,μεσω της ergoparking.

----------


## ts0gl1s

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/imag0093f.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/imag0082b.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/97/imag0083km.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/imag0084o.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/imag0085i.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/imag0086t.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...mag0087lo.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/imag0089h.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/imag0090py.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/imag0091ov.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/89/imag0092m.jpg/

Αυτές είναι οι εικόνες από τα υλικά και τον σκελετό της πρέσας συγγνώμη για το λάθος μου δεν υπάρχει μπουτον αλλά μοχλός εγώ μπερδεύτηκα θέλετε κάτι άλλο να ανεβάσω?

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Το μοτέρ συνδέεται ΜΟΝΟ αστέρα σε τριφασικό δίκτυο 380V. Η αντλία είναι αγνώστων στοιχείων. Εσύ τι θέλεις? Να γίνει με μπουτόν? ή όπως είναι? 
Προφανώς θέλεις ένα θερμομαγνητικό στα 10A κτλ κτλ.

Σου παραθέτω δύο πρόχειρα σχέδια (υδραυλικό και ηλεκτρολογικό)
ΠΡΕΣΑ ΥΔΡΑΥΛΙΚΗ-Η&#92.pngΠΡΕΣΑ ΥΔΡΑΥΛΙΚΗ-Υ&#91.png

----------


## mihalas2

γεια σου πετρο

καλη η προταση σου .

      απο οτι ειδα το ηλεκτρολογικο σχεδιο  ( ειναι για κλειστα κεντρα ) αλλα δουλευει κανονικα και με την  PT  που εχεις βαλει.

     πρεπει ομως να επισημανω οτι το μπουτον,ο τερματικος ,και τα πηνεια της βαλβιδας ,

     να παρουν ταση απο μετασχηματιστη ,γιατι δεν ειναι ασφαλες να παιρνουν .....φρεσκο... 220v.




θανο γεια σου και σενα .

για τα πραγματα νομιζω οτι
 αφου ριξεις ενα τρελο καθαρισμα μπορει να μην δουλεψουν σωστα ολα.

δες τι θα μηνει και ακολουθησε το σχεδιο του πετρου.
 ειναι αξιοπιστο!

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> γεια σου πετρο
> 
> καλη η προταση σου .
> 
>       απο οτι ειδα το ηλεκτρολογικο σχεδιο  ( ειναι για κλειστα κεντρα ) αλλα δουλευει κανονικα και με την  PT  που εχεις βαλει.
> 
>      πρεπει ομως να επισημανω οτι το μπουτον,ο τερματικος ,και τα πηνεια της βαλβιδας ,
> 
>      να παρουν ταση απο μετασχηματιστη ,γιατι δεν ειναι ασφαλες να παιρνουν .....φρεσκο... 220v.
> ...



Σωστός!!! Και για να είμαι σωστός και εγώ, παραθέτω σχέδιο με χαμηλή τάση στα πηνία και τα ρελέ  :Rolleyes: 
Εννοείται οτι τα πηνία των ρελε και των ηλεκτροβαλβίδων θα είναι 24VAC
ΠΡΕΣΑ ΥΔΡΑΥΛΙΚΗ-Η&#92.png

----------


## mihalas2

δεν το καταλαβαινω  :Confused1: 

μηπως ενοεις ετσι? :Wink: 


ΠΡΕΣΑ ΥΔΡΑΥΛΙΚΗ-Η&#92.png

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> δεν το καταλαβαινω 
> 
> μηπως ενοεις ετσι?
> 
> 
> ΠΡΕΣΑ ΥΔΡΑΥΛΙΚΗ-Η&#92.png



Απλά παίρνω ρεύμα για τον μετασχηματιστή μετά το γενικό διακόπτη. Αυτό είναι όλο

----------


## lepouras

Πέτρο έχει στρίψει και τον μετασχηματιστή σου κατά 90 μοίρες. μπορεί απλά να σου βγήκε στον σχεδιασμό εσένα λάθος . για την τροφοδότησή του καλά έκανες και τον έβαλες μετά τον γενικό.

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Πέτρο έχει στρίψει και τον μετασχηματιστή σου κατά 90 μοίρες. μπορεί απλά να σου βγήκε στον σχεδιασμό εσένα λάθος . για την τροφοδότησή του καλά έκανες και τον έβαλες μετά τον γενικό.



Εχεις δίκιο. Λάθος σχεδιασμού λόγω κεκτημένης ταχύτητας.

Βουαλά το καινούργιο
ΠΡΕΣΑ ΥΔΡΑΥΛΙΚΗ-Η&#92.png

----------


## mihalas2

ετσι ακριβως.

τωρα εισαι σωστοτατος!!!!

αλλα τα λεμε μαλον μονοι μας .

που ειναι ο ενδιαφερομενος????????

----------


## ts0gl1s

Κάπου εδώ είμαι και εγώ αλλά είχα τρεξίματα με νοσοκομεία όποτε δεν μπορούσα να συμμετέχω εμείς το είχαμε υπόψη μας μόνο με τον υδραυλικό μοχλό (http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...mag0087lo.jpg/) χωρίς ηλεκροβανες δεν θα λειτουργήσει και έτσι?

----------


## mihalas2

η κατασταση της φωτο δεν ειναι ενθαρρυντικη .

τα τσεκαρισες τα πραγμνατα?

----------


## ts0gl1s

imag0242d.jpg Έτσι ήταν μέχρι πριν μια εβδομάδα μόλις τελειώσει η πρέσα παντός τύπου θα ανεβάσω και άλλη φωτογραφία !!

----------


## ts0gl1s

IMAG0118.jpgIMAG0119.jpgIMAG0120.jpgIMAG0121.jpg

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Δεν βλέπω κανένα οδηγό για την κατεύθυνση του εμβόλου! το πάνω κάτω καλά το πας το δεξιά - αριστερά??? αν γυρίσει το ξύλο τι γίνεται κρατάς το μαχαίρι σε οδηγούς ή θα στραβώσει το βάκτρο

----------


## ts0gl1s

Αυτή η κατασκευή είναι για πάτημα σταφυλιού

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Στο #39 δεν είναι για ξύλα?

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Αυτή η κατασκευή είναι για πάτημα σταφυλιού



...Ή κατ' επέκταση για να φτιάχνεις μπρικέτες  :Biggrin:

----------


## LakisDad

MOTER.jpgΑΝΤΛΙΑ.jpgΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΔΕΧΘΗΚΑΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΜΑΔΑ ΣΑΣ. ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΩ ΜΙΑ ΠΡΕΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΜΠΡΙΚΕΤΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΕΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΣ.ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΕΙ ΠΑΛΑΙΩΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΕΣΑ ΜΕ ΜΠΟΥΚΑΛΑ ΔΙΠΛΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ. ΕΧΩ  ΑΝΑΡΤΗΣΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΦΩΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΙΝΑΚΙΔΑΚΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΟΤΕΡ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΤΛΙΑΣ  ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΗΡΙΟΥ . Η ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΣΕ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΣΑ ΜΠΟΥΚΑΛΑ Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΜΒΟΛΟ 3CM ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΜΕΤΡΟ 8 CM ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΗ 45 CM ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΑΠΟ JCB ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΝΑΙ ΠΟΣΟΥ ΤΟΝΟΥΣ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΘΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ?            
ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ  ΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΗΡΙΟΥ

Α1
04696
*926001*
ydravlic italy (VI)

ΤΑ ΜΑΡΚΟΥΤΣΙΑ ΕΧΟΥ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΜΕΡΤΟ 16 ΧΙΛΙΟΣΤΑ.

----------

